# Storage buildings



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

My oldest son is 12, and has kinda moved on from slot cars to sports. He doesn't visit the slot dungeon too often, but he came down the other day and was looking over the layout. He also happens to be our most type-A-personality kid, and he commented, "You need to make this look like a real little city." Now I know I'm way behind some of you guys in landscaping and modeling my layout, but still, I pointed out the buildings and people and landscaping stuff that he already knew was there. He said, "Yeah, but look at this stuff."










He was referring to, among other things, the baby food containers on the side of the lot. So I got to thinking. I've been buying these buildings at Ollie's Outlet for 99 cents each, not even really knowing what to do with them, just that they were cheap and I couldn't pass them up.










So now I knew what to do with them.










I had to Dremel the screwposts and other interior stuff out of them and then superglue them together, but now I have a couple of "storage sheds" for layout stuff:










Anybody else hide tires or tools or other stuff you use while you're racing somewhere creative on your layout?

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't say I ever did. I'm not known for my creativity either. But what a great idea.

And where do you find these for a buck???

I got a 10 burning a hole bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Genius, you and your son. Those are great looking buildings, wish I could find some too.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

How many do you guys want? I'll see how many are left if I can get back there this week. The place is called Ollie's Outlet; they get closeouts and stuff like that. Apparently IHC is going out of business. They had a bunch of random HO stuff there.

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I could use two or three. A shop looking building would be great too. Pit garage? (now I'm dreamin)


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

They look great!!! I'll take 2 or 4 or whatever...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I won't be a glutton. I would be very happy with 4 of them.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Those are great! I'd love to have two or three.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd put 4 of them to good use, if they have enough. Love your storage idea!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

wow. i'll see what they have... sounds like I could buy them all, whatever they have, and find homes for them. i'm pretty sure they also had this one:

http://www.ihc-hobby.com/cgi/bsc.cgi?sn=0P96A8497607020981425816FO08UN&id=5047

and maybe something similar to (but not exactly like) this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ef72418&itemid=290485454612&ff4=263602_304652

those two were maybe 5 or 6 bucks each...

and i know i saw these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/IHC-HO-Scale-905-Greenhouse-/170544786641?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item27b542ecd1

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/ihc/ihc905.htm

for a dollar each too.

anyone?

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

The Processing plant is cool if you have a city set up but thats not the way I have my layouts. Cool tho.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh man, I would if I could on the first link, but the cash just ain't there... and I don't have room for much anything else on the table I have now. Dang Wii killed my table, and the kids hardly play it.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

SParky's got his own greenhouse.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

I always thought it would be cool to have a layout that snaked thru a building like that processing plant. After all, don't all movie chase scenes involve going thru a factory? I'm not interested for myself, just blabbering aloud.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

thanks for the heads up, I went to my local Ollies today and found the storage buildings for $0.99 but a few other things were $1.99. Who ever is looking for a garage type of building/pit area the Your town Factory & ToolCompany was $5.99 plus tax of course.

http://compare.ebay.com/like/260634601241?ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

sjracer said:


> thanks for the heads up, I went to my local Ollies today and found the storage buildings for $0.99 but a few other things were $1.99. Who ever is looking for a garage type of building/pit area the Your town Factory & ToolCompany was $5.99 plus tax of course.
> 
> http://compare.ebay.com/like/260634601241?ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


Aw, they didn't have that at either of the Ollies around here! I'd have bought that in a second... 

Better pic:

http://www.ihc-hobby.com/cgi/bsc.cgi?sn=1P569U9966G6782T093266538J34W0&id=4940

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

OK all, so here's what I did: I went to the two local Ollie's here after work today. The one near where I work had no more of the sheds, but they did have plenty of the Novelty Iron Works that I linked to earlier (but it was actually $9.99) and this church for $5.99:

http://www.ihc-hobby.com/cgi/bsc.cgi?sn=9S13909343T2579047X05B813U83C0&id=4941

Then I went to the one near home, and they had 21 of the sheds left. I sat there in the store counting requests from this thread on HobbyTalk via my iPhone and this is what I got:

NTx------3
Hilltop----4
JoeBuick--4
DesertSlot-3
Rolls------4

Comes out to 18, right? So I just bought all they had. I figure it can't hurt to have a couple extra.










I think they thought I was a little crazy, and the wife definitely thinks I'm nuts, but there they are. So okay guys, email me your addresses and confirm your numbers. PLEASE use email and NOT PMs, as this is just the kind of thing that will overfill my PM box and jam me up. (If you've never done Hobbytalk email before, just click my screen name at the top of this post for a link to an email form.) I think I am planning on taking them out of the packaging to ship them... they're not real fragile and they pack smaller and lighter that way. Please let me know if you'd rather have them in the original packaging. I'm thinking 3 or 4 bucks to ship each package of 3 or 4, I haven't actually tried to pack them or put them on a scale yet... will give you solid numbers once I do.

--rick

edit: i'm kicking myself for not buying one of these for 7 or 8 bucks a couple weeks ago when they had them:

http://cgi.ebay.com/IHC-CEMENT-PLANT-PLATFORM-HO-SCALE-RR-BR-ND-NEW-/140464562335

http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-SCALE-CEMENT-PLANT-1-87-trains-MIB-trucks-/180574561982


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

NTxSlotCars said:


> SParky's got his own greenhouse.


MWAAAA ha ha ha rofl rofl :dude:

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh man, I wish I had an Ollies around here..


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

ParkRNDL said:


> Anybody else hide tires or tools or other stuff you use while you're racing somewhere creative on your layout?


The best example I've ever seen is this terrific two-level grandstand that stores and displays cars.
The angled surfaces where you can put crowd pictures are clear and hinge upward for access.










I wish I could give proper credit. The purple table surface ought to remind me, but I just can't remember who built this. Sorry.  I snagged the image from someplace on the web (maybe here) some time ago and dropped it in my building-ideas file.

Maybe somebody else has a better memory, and can tell us who it is. 

-- D


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Ok, I heard from NTx, Hilltop, Joe Skylark, and DesertSlot. I didn't forget about you guys, things just got busy here and I can't work on the best way to pack and ship these things till this weekend. I will send you all word once I have my act together. I hate it when life gets in the way of important things like little cars... 

Hey Rolls, you still want? I can send you 4 no prob.

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Dude, many thanks!!!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

It is extremely nice of you to do this for us Rick. No big hurry here. Thanks!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

DesertSlot said:


> It is extremely nice of you to do this for us Rick. No big hurry here. Thanks!


Ditto:wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll take some if you still can spare a pair.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> I'll take some if you still can spare a pair.


If not I will split my 4 with you Bill.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I can send you a few if you tell me how many you want. I also have a few of the your town factory that can be used as a pit area.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

sjracer said:


> I can send you a few if you tell me how many you want. I also have a few of the your town factory that can be used as a pit area.



Maybe since your local to me, Bill can get the 4 I was going to get and you can grab me some?? And give them to Johnny for me?? I would also take the other buildings they have in stock too.

Name?

Thanks Joe


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*this is a good idea for sure...you are a genius!!*

rick,

Great idea on the storage sheds! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Very cool indeed...

Bob...my basement is a mess but, am working on cleaning it up (always)...zilla


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

bobhch said:


> rick,
> 
> Great idea on the storage sheds! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Very cool indeed...
> 
> Bob...my basement is a mess but, am working on cleaning it up (always)...zilla


How many thousand sheds do you need Bob?


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Definitely, Rick. I'm still in! Thanks!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ok guys, sorry for the delay. finally getting this together. here's the problem: i'm finding it difficult (read: impossible) to get 4 of these in a box and keep it under 13 ounces for First Class shipping, and once you get to the next level up, it gets kinda stupid to pay for, as in like 6-8 bucks for about a pound. if i can keep it First Class, it stays around a max of $3. (you guys taught me that! :wave: ) I can do it with 3 in a box, easy. Randy, Joe, and Rolls, can I send you guys 3 each? or do you want to pay the extra shipping?

for that matter, the guys who asked me to round it up to an even 4... can I leave you guys at 3?

that also means i can send 3 to Bill no problem... 

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Rick email returned. Let me know what you want to do after you figure out how many you are giving out.
No problem!!! Let me know.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'm okay with that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

No problemo. I'm good to go with 3. Happy to have 'em.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea, I'm good. Whatever works out best for you too. You can also send packages Parcel Post, just takes a little longer to arrive. Thanks for going to the trouble to even send these!!! RM


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

FINALLY got these out, sorry it took so long. Hilltop, DesertSlot, Rolls, Joe Buick, and NTx, you all got 3 each. Let me know when they get there, I'll give you Paypal info then, or as NTx suggested, we can work out a trade. (A little teeny trade, since each box of 3 came out to only $6.25 shipped...)

Hey Bill, you still want some? You were next on the list and there's a few left...

--rick


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Cool. Thanks for doing this, Rick. Much appreciated. Clever idea in the first place, too.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Sounds good Rick. Thanks a lot!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

They have a lot of these sheds at the Ollie's near me. I'm just saying, not trying to step on anybodies toes here. Don't want to get hollered at again.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

*Got my sheds!*

Got my sheds today! They look great! Thanks Rick! Here is a picture of them. I just threw them on my layout to take a quick pic. I'll re-arrange them.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> FINALLY got these out, sorry it took so long. Hilltop, DesertSlot, Rolls, Joe Buick, and NTx, you all got 3 each. Let me know when they get there, I'll give you Paypal info then, or as NTx suggested, we can work out a trade. (A little teeny trade, since each box of 3 came out to only $6.25 shipped...)
> 
> Hey Bill, you still want some? You were next on the list and there's a few left...
> 
> --rick


How do I pay you? They are cool, thanks!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> How do I pay you? They are cool, thanks!!!


email sent. :wave:

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> email sent. :wave:
> 
> --rick


Paypal sent rick, thanks a million for looking out.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Got mine today!!! They look great, and with a hoist on the side! 
Can we return these online? J/K

Send me an email with either your list of wants, or paypal addy.

Thanks man!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Got mine today!!! They look great, and with a hoist on the side!
> Can we return these online? J/K
> 
> Send me an email with either your list of wants, or paypal addy.
> ...


Heh heh heh... I wondered if anyone would use those hoists. Email sent.

--rick


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

The hoists are a nice touch.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

They made it to CA today. Very cool!! Expert packing, too, Rick. Thanks!!! PM me so I can PP you the $$. 

They're already on the track and inspiring me to clear away the clutter and organize the track a little better. 

Grateful,

Rolls


----------

